# Closed grip bent over rows. Pump from hell



## saltylifter (Jan 15, 2016)

After 2 sets of 600 lbs deadlifts for 4 reps I wanted to get a huge pump in the back with some bent over rows. 
For me these have made my back thick.

Any other tips and ideas how to do these in a different way or style would be appreciated.

I did 4 x 10 reps.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 15, 2016)

Old school t bar is my favorite exercise. Period. Always has been and always will be. I fukking hate all these new t bar machines. Good set brother. You're a pretty strong dude.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 15, 2016)

I can't pinpoint why but I've always hated tbar rows. Either on a bar or machine. That's one exercise where I'll take dumbbells every time.


----------



## Milo (Jan 15, 2016)

These and BB rows are by far my favorite lifts for back.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 15, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Old school t bar is my favorite exercise. Period. Always has been and always will be. I fukking hate all these new t bar machines. Good set brother. You're a pretty strong dude.



Keeping it old school is the best way. Thanks man


----------



## snake (Jan 15, 2016)

Old school lifting right there my man. T bar rows have stood the test of time for a reason.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 15, 2016)

I love t bars really hits the mid and low traps


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 15, 2016)

Awesome! A move that help bring my back a long way. Love em.
Ecks I feel the same way.


----------



## Mythos (Jan 16, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I can't pinpoint why but I've always hated tbar rows. Either on a bar or machine. That's one exercise where I'll take dumbbells every time.



Me too... Tbars feel too weird on my lower back.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 16, 2016)

Love t bar rows. 

But who the hell pulls 600 for 2 sets of 4 and then posts a video of t bar rows?


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 16, 2016)

Lol..   Strong for sure . More vids pls


----------



## GYMBRAT (Jan 16, 2016)

LOVE T-Bar rows, Kick ass for the rhomboids!!!! Buildem thick peeps!


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 17, 2016)

If I can pull 600 for 2 sets for 4 reps why not post a video of Rows.
I do it cause I can.



SuperBane said:


> Awesome! A move that help bring my back a long way. Love em.
> Ecks I feel the same way.





DieYoungStrong said:


> Love t bar rows.
> 
> But who the hell pulls 600 for 2 sets of 4 and then posts a video of t bar rows?


----------

